# Quiz: New York or Moscow?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/330251-quiz-new-york-or-moscow

For the Easter weekend, when you get the feeling for quizes...
Happy Easter to all!!


----------

